# Current time on coputer different from network



## HeatherC

When trying to log on to one of our computers and error comes up "The current time on this computer and the current time on the network are different." How do we fix this to log in?


----------



## sumone

Hi,

had the same problem

logged into the client as local admin.

double clicked the system clock to opened up the properties and clicked on Internet Time and update.

worked.


----------



## HeatherC

I don't think I can do that. We lost our admin (computer tec) a couple months ago and I have no other passwords to log onto her computer


----------



## snafder

Hi All,

FYI and future reference…

When there is an error "_The current time on this computer and the current time on the network are different. For more information about Date/Time Properties, see Help and Support. To log on, contact your system administrator_."

The problem is that somehow they have changed the system time/date (probably from the time/date control found in the Windows "tray" in bottom right corner) and then logged off or who knows…none the less…

The solution is to get them to reboot the machine and enter the "system setup" (aka BIOS) by pressing the F1 key a few times (or whatever key is appropriate to your machine) when the PC is first started. 
From here - they should be able to change the DATE to today's date (note that most of the IBM Think Centers use US date format - MM/DD/YYYY). Get them to follow the instructions in the right hand column on how to change the date, normally when typing the date - use TAB to move between Month, Day, and Year. When they're done - they need to press F10 to save and exit (choose yes).

They should be able to login to Windows successfully.

Hope this helps...


----------



## itworks

Good advice snafder !

I was taken aback this morning when one of our machines on the network came up with this error. Followed your advice and checked the machine's BIOS date.

Sure enough, whereas it should have read 1st August 2008 it showed as 1st September 2008. 

Why ? I don't know - but I corrected it and logged in to Windows successfully.


----------



## snafder

*

*I have since found an easier way to solve this prob...read the following excerpt from my blog...

Hi All, FYI and future reference

When trying to login to Windows and you receive the error The current time on this computer and the current time on the network are different. For more information about Date/Time Properties, see Help and Support. To log on, contact your system administrator.

The problem is that somehow the system time/date has been changed (probably from the time/date control found in the Windows tray in bottom right corner) and then logged off or who knowsnone the less

Get the user to *unplug* their network cable and then log into the system! 
They will then be logged in with cached credentials.
Once logged in, plug the cable back in, and get them to restart the pc.
This should reset the time. 
If this fails - repeat the process again - but this time get them to change the date to the current date when logged in and before the cable is plugged in.

If this method fails on both counts...do the following at own risk (not much risk if you know the BIOS - but don't change anything but that which I mention or risk losing your setup)....

The solution is to reboot the machine and enter the system setup (aka BIOS) by pressing the key appropriate to your machine e.g. F1, F2, DEL, etc. when the PC is first started.
From here  you should be able to change the DATE to "todays" date.

Be aware that some BIOS's use the US date format  MM/DD/YYYY.

Follow the instructions in or around the BIOS environment on how to navigate around and then change the date.

When that's done  save and exit (choose yes).

The system will reboot and the you should be able to login to Windows successfully.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Cookiegal

sumone,

I've deleted your post. Please do not recommend the use of such programs. We do not assist with passwords as we cannot verify the actual situation or intent.

Please refer to the forum rules:

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

*Passwords* - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------

